# IS Macro Rumor?



## jsixpack (Sep 27, 2010)

What's the current rumor on a second HIS Macro lens? I remember seeing something about both the 180mm and the 60mm being the target length, but then nothing....

JSP


----------



## kubelik (Sep 28, 2010)

given that photokina is finished ... looks like at the earliest we'll be seeing these announced next year.

I don't doubt that both of these are in the pipeline, as the EF-S 60mm Macro could really stand to use IS, and the 180mm L Macro could really stand to use IS, improved focus speed, weight reduction ... basically, an all-around makeover.

wouldn't mind it if they bumped the focal length up to 200mm like some of the rumors suggested.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2010)

kubelik said:


> the 180mm L Macro could really stand to use IS, improved focus speed, weight reduction ... basically, an all-around makeover.
> 
> wouldn't mind it if they bumped the focal length up to 200mm like some of the rumors suggested.



Yep - the rumored 200mm f/4L Macro H-IS would be an attractive lens!


----------



## jsixpack (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm wondering if the 60mm will stay EF-S or migrate up to EF, maybe finally kill off the weird 50mm Macro and converter set
JSP


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2010)

jsixpack said:


> I'm wondering if the 60mm will stay EF-S or migrate up to EF, maybe finally kill off the weird 50mm Macro and converter set



One can only hope... Even though I'm not interested in a 60mm macro (since I have the 100L Macro IS), that old 0.5x magnification 50mm never made sense to me. The only issue I see with that is the cost - it seems likely that the addition of enough glass to cover a FF image circle, along with hybrid IS, would bring it close in price to the 100L Macro, and with the wickedly short working distance for 60mm (3.5"), a small jump in price to the 100L would be worth it for most...


----------



## jsixpack (Sep 28, 2010)

neuroanatomist said:


> and with the wickedly short working distance for 60mm (3.5"), a small jump in price to the 100L would be worth it for most...



There are many things I do for which the 100mm would put me too far away from the subject to be useful. Shooting watches at a trade show, for eg, even the 60mm sometimes has me at the edge of the "space I can control" any farther and someone would get in the way

A


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Sep 28, 2010)

I would like a wider macro than the 50mm...yes, that's only half-size but wide can be useful (like when taking full shots of a product). I think both a 60mm and 180+mm option would be welcome - that said I would rather have a 180 at f/3.5 than 200mm at f/4, though it's not a huge difference.


----------



## ageha (Sep 29, 2010)

Edwin Herdman said:


> I would like a wider macro than the 50mm...yes, that's only half-size but wide can be useful (like when taking full shots of a product). I think both a 60mm and 180+mm option would be welcome - that said I would rather have a 180 at f/3.5 than 200mm at f/4, though it's not a huge difference.


I wish Canon would make a lens like the Sony 30mm f/2.8 Macro 1:1. A lens like that can be very useful for an APS sized SLR. It's actually pretty much the only lens I use when I travel with my Alpha.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Sep 30, 2010)

Is that 30mm a lens designed for "APS-sized" sensors? I think Sony uses a "DT" designation for them. I don't know what the limitations are for realistic magnification ratios on wide lenses, but that is pretty wide - though probably just about equal to a "normal" 50mm lens on a APS-sensor body.

The 17mm TS-E (probably some other lenses as well at that length) focuses quite closely for having a bulb of glass out front, and I wonder if a regular prime in that length wouldn't do even better.

It's cases like these that make me want a full frame camera, since a lot of the special-purpose macros seem to be full-frame optimized by Canon. That being said, a lot (most?) Canon macro users (natural world shooters, insects and flowers for example) seem to like the increased apparent magnification and blur of the APS sensor.


----------



## ageha (Sep 30, 2010)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Is that 30mm a lens designed for "APS-sized" sensors? I think Sony uses a "DT" designation for them. I don't know what the limitations are for realistic magnification ratios on wide lenses, but that is pretty wide - though probably just about equal to a "normal" 50mm lens on a APS-sensor body.


Yeah. it's designed for APS-C sized sensor SLRs:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/robirobirobi/sets/72157622860264097/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/robirobirobi/sets/72157622846313184/


----------

